# Just gross



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/cultist/2013/05/this_miami_artist_made_soap_ou.php


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oh, I wish I had read that.. Blech!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ewww, yes, that's gross! It's not the first time I've heard of it. Blech.


----------



## jasonmtapia (Apr 3, 2010)

Waste not want not. Still gross


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I wonder what the saponification factor was. Same as lard? :lol


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

MF-Alpines said:


> I wonder what the saponification factor was. Same as lard? :lol


:rofl


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Bleah! Yuck!


----------

